# any one know this guy?



## TyroneGenade (May 15, 2014)

Have a read here: http://deerfield.suntimes.com/people/orchid-LSR-05152014:article


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2014)

Cool.


----------



## Trithor (May 16, 2014)

Nice link, thanks.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 16, 2014)

Never heard of him. He must not be a surfer (web)


----------



## goldenrose (May 16, 2014)

I've never heard of him either and I go thru Lincolnshire and Deerfieldin route to our monthly meetings at CBG!


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 16, 2014)

Maybe, he would appreciate a lift, Goldenrose?


----------



## Clark (May 16, 2014)

“To be an orchid, they have to have six petals — two sepals, two petals, one lip and one column,” he said.

hmmm.


----------



## Trithor (May 16, 2014)

He never claimed to be a professor, my reading left me with the impression that he was a keen hobbyist, and an ambassador of the hobby?


----------



## Clark (May 16, 2014)

Maybe he is just a little rusty.


----------



## Ray (May 16, 2014)

Not to be rude, but what is an AOS orchid doctor?


Ray Barkalow
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 16, 2014)

Someone with a Ph.D. in fly-by-night orchid anatomy..?


----------



## bullsie (May 17, 2014)

I thought the article nice. And at the rate things are going with the orchid world, we could use ambassadors of any size, shape or age.


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 17, 2014)

I think it was a nice piece as well. I was visiting the local facility for the "mature" a few weeks ago (my wife volunteers there) and was thinking that with all the sunny windows I should find a space for some plants should I ever end-up in the situation that I have to move into a home...


----------



## Trithor (May 17, 2014)

And on a lighter note, ......


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 17, 2014)

Well, the lighter note is that we can still grow orchids. But investing in Paph seedlings might be a waste of precious time.


----------

